# AIC for temp power



## ICE (Jan 14, 2018)

I inspected a temp. power pole at a commercial site.  The equipment is rated at 10,000 amps.  The Edison AIC is 42,000 amps.  I asked for equipment rated at 42,000 amps.  Both the contractor and Edison state that they have never heard of such a thing for a temp. power pole.  According to them the issue is a non-issue because of the temporary nature of the installation.  It might be there for up to a year and hopefully less than that.

It is actually not a first for Edison as I have been on this road in the past.  It's the first time that these Edison planners have encountered it.

What do you think about that?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 14, 2018)

We do the same........fault current does not care if it is a temp.


----------

